# Hilfe Skyrim Dawnguard will einfach nicht funktionieren ( Skyrim stürtzt ab )



## Arwed88 (6. August 2012)

*Hilfe Skyrim Dawnguard will einfach nicht funktionieren ( Skyrim stürtzt ab )*

Hallo Leute
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, da ich keine Ahnung habe was ich noch tun kann.
Seitdem ich Skyrim Dawnguard installiert habe (gekaufte Version im Laden/ Freischaltcode/PC), kann ich Skyrim nicht mehr spielen. Selbst wenn ich Dawnguard ausschalte stürtzt es immer ab. Wenn ich im Hauptmenü den Ladebildschirm öffne und weiterspielen will, werde ich auf den Desktop geworfen. Selbst wenn ich Skyrim komplett neu anfangen will passiert dies.
Mittlerweile habe ich so einige Dinge gelesen. Bei manchen hat es geholfen über Eigenschaften nach Fehlern zu suchen und daraufhin hat es wohl wieder funktioniert.
Ich habe da keine Chance und habe es bestimmt hundertenmale versucht.
Dann habe ich gelesen, dass wenn man dieses Adon downloaded es vlt. nicht mit einer per dvd installierten Version von Skyrim kompatibel ist und habe daraufhin Skyrim entfernt und komplett neu gedownloaded über Stunden.
Das funktioniert auch nicht...
Steam habe ich ebenfalls neu installiert. Meine Mods habe ich alle entfernt. Das hat auch nicht geholfen...
Ich habe halt keine Ahnung was ich noch tun soll.
Habt ihr Ideen oder wisst ihr was ich tun kann. Ich finde leider nichts hilfreiches mehr im Netz. Es ist ärgerlich da ich nichteinmal mehr die normale Version spielen kann....
Vielen Dank Grüße Dennis


----------



## Arwed88 (6. August 2012)

Achso
wenn ich den Spielstand laden will, dann zeigt er mir manchmal, bevor er abschmiert eine Fehlermeldung (Warning 154465465465....irgendwas). Kann mich leider gerade nicht an die genaue Meldung erinnern. Ich habe auch keine Möglichkeit nachzuschauen jetzt! Die Zahlenreihe ist also nicht wahrheitsgemäß^^
Das passiert aber nicht immer. Manchmal schmeißt er mich auch raus ohne mir dies anzuzeigen.

Ich habe das Gefühl kein anderer hat das Problem. Zumindest konnten es wohl andere lösen. hmm.....


----------



## Arwed88 (6. August 2012)

Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee...?


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2012)

Hast ja schon ziemlich viel probiert - da würde mich jetzt nicht mehr wirklich was einfallen.

Du könntest aber testweise mal versuchen, Skyrim direkt über die .exe als Administrator zu starten.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2012)

Hast Du mal die Spieledateien auf Fehler prüfen lassen? in der Spielebibliothek Rechtsklick auf Skyrim, Eigenschaften und dann mal suchen. Und evlt. auch sepsrat das gleiche mit dem Addon machen.


----------



## Boost1 (12. August 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, habs aber über die Steam interne Datei-reparatur gelöst. Ich habe dazu einen Beitrag geschrieben in dem in Bildern erklärt wird, wie du das Problem lösen kannst. Schau hier.


----------



## M3T4M0RPH (12. August 2012)

Hallo, Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem weiß aber auch keine Lösung dafür. Hab mal versucht bei Steam auf Updates zu Prüfen hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------

